# Pet Health



## christinenolan (Dec 17, 2010)

My cockapoo has started bringing up green coloured bile on a regular basis, he is eating, pooing and acting how he usually does and has been wormed etc regulary. He sneezes a lot though anybody got any ideas what his problem could be? Grafeful for any advice.
Christine


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

how many times a day does he do it?

is it before or after food, if after how long after. 

is their a particliar time of day he does it?

what food is he on?

does he eat grass on walks?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Could the green color be from chewed up grass? My kids will bring up grass spit if left alone outside to long.


----------



## christinenolan (Dec 17, 2010)

He brings it up when he hasn't eaten anything. He does it about once or twice a week. I have been told by another dog owner that the stomach has just made to much bile and that I should'nt worry, he certainly doesn't stop him runing around like a lunatic with his doggy pals in the park so maybe they are right.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if it is "bile" then it is something to be concerned about....like us if they regularly bring up bile this is an acid that while handled by the stomach can do damage to your throat etc.
is it possible that he is eating grass without your knowledge?? is it like spit or thicker?


----------



## christinenolan (Dec 17, 2010)

It is frothy and maybe just a bit thicker than spit


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I would get him checked out by the vet - may be nothing, but it has gone on for quite a long time now. Just to set your mind at rest.


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

Izzy did this for about 2 weeks after i got her. i did feed her scrambled egg though on a morning but stopped and it disppeared within a few days.


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

she sneezed alot too but that went away gradually.


----------

